# Chihiros A601 - how much are they worth?



## Paulthewitt (20 Apr 2021)

Hi there

I have just bought a Twinstar as I prefer it over the chihiros and this A601 gives out a quiet high pitched whistle....which as it is next to my desk when working, I find distracting.
So I will be looking to move on the Chihiros A601 that I have. However, it came with the tank I have and I am totally unsure about the value of what I could/should sell it for or if its even worth it?
I would place a classified's ad - but I think i'II need to give a price under the rules, so I am coming here for some help first. I am looking for a fair price....not to get rich, but equally, not to get done over!

Its a Chihiros A601 in silver
It has the commander 1 unit attached to it, so it can be dimmed and controlled via the chihiros app.

Any assistance appreciated.
(and if I have put this in the wrong section etc... admins, please feel free to move or advise where I should post)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nick potts (20 Apr 2021)

It's around 80 new, plus another 15-30 for the controller, depending on where you buy it could be a fair bit less.

As a general rule around half price would be a good starting point, but the a series is rather old now (though still perfectly good, people just like the lastest)


----------



## Paulthewitt (20 Apr 2021)

Nick potts said:


> It's around 80 new, plus another 15-30 for the controller, depending on where you buy it could be a fair bit less.
> 
> As a general rule around half price would be a good starting point, but the a series is rather old now (though still perfectly good, people just like the lastest)


Thanks - thats really helpful.
I had searched online - but found things so confusing, especially as aliexpress/amazon/all sorts seems to have different but the same versions with strangely different pricing (or being 'sold out') - So I appreciate you clearing it up for me.

I'm still open to hearing if anyone else has any hugely differing views though as to whether the above is too much or even too little!
More information and views is always more in my books!


----------



## oreo57 (20 Apr 2021)

No matter what price you put on it it all depends on what one us willing to buy it for .








						Chihiros A Seria Aquarium Led Light Full Spectrum Bright Dimable Plant LED Light  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chihiros A Seria Aquarium Led Light Full Spectrum Bright Dimable Plant LED Light at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Chihiros Light Accessories LED Smart Controller Commander Dimmer Timer Metal  | eBay 


The fact it "sings" isn't going to help.
Does it make noise at all dimming settings?

You can "appraise" things by an advanced search on ebay for "sold" ones.


----------

